# Wheres Lesoprimus



## syscom3 (Jun 17, 2006)

Hes got to be somewhere in this picture.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 17, 2006)

I took the pic....


----------



## Jank (Jun 17, 2006)

Good pic.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks...


----------



## Henk (Jun 17, 2006)

Did anyone try to loot there les?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 17, 2006)

Yes, several blacks came in the neighborhood the first couple days and there were several confrontations, including a couple shots fired...


----------



## Henk (Jun 18, 2006)

Where were the cops? I saw this kind of stuff on the TV and it looked real bad down there. It is horrible what happend there and the fact that the US government was so slow and now they blame it on FEMA. It is all one big bulls*t.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 18, 2006)

whilst we're looking for people... where are me and CC in this pic??

p.s. check out the fake tan 3rd row up second from left, compare her to the pale chick behind her.........


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2006)

I don't know. But you have one ugly year. And most of the morons can't even stay looking forward for their picture.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 18, 2006)

that wasn't the proper picture, we're all looking in the actual picture we pay for............


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2006)

You're year didn't get any better looking for the picture you paid for though.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 18, 2006)

i believe you mean your not you're 

come on, no guesses as to where we are?


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2006)

Do I have to start correcting you on all your English mistakes, lanc? Because I will if you want to start that. I guess you and CC are not in the picture because you're both bumming in the toilets.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 18, 2006)

what's the matter pD, can't take a friendly jest from a 16 year old little sh*t


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2006)

Who said I couldn't take it? Do I seem annoyed?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2006)

Damn I look ****ing fine in that pic...The fact im tall should make it easy to find me.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 18, 2006)

Well, I found u CC, but the Lanc is alittle tougher... He's one of the 2 first off....

What the fu*k is wrong witht he meatball in the white????

The chicks are, in my old eyes, the chicks u two should be banging... Not many hotties for u guys to choose from, but heres my expert opinion...

As for me, the teacher in the front is one bangin lookin piece o @ss..


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 18, 2006)

henk said:


> Where were the cops?


Not in my neighborhood, and I have a Sherriffs officer living 2 houses down.... He did stand one or 2 watches during the mornings tho....


> I saw this kind of stuff on the TV


What u saw was nothing Henk... Look at some of the pics Ive posted concerning Katrina and maybe u'll get a better grasp of it all....
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/hurricane-katrina-me-2090.html?highlight=Katrina
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/of...hurricane-katrina-2136.html?highlight=Katrina


> It is horrible what happend there and the fact that the US government was so slow and now they blame it on FEMA. It is all one big bulls*t.


FEMA is the Federal Govt... They dropped the ball big time... As a matter of fact, the only ones who did the job right was the Army National Guard.... The saga with FEMA still continues... They are now denying families for grants and loans because the have a bad credit record.... Alot of people who lost everything cant rebuild because they didnt have flood insurance and the govt didnt give em sh*t.... Many MANY people are still rebuilding, 9 months later..... My house is still not finished from the storm...

Fu*k FEMA....


----------



## Henk (Jun 18, 2006)

That sucks les and it looks really bad. Well that sucks that the government is not doing what it should for a first world country. To take a week to do anything is really bad.

This look like the flood we had in a town here when it rained a lot in the east of the country and the one river could not carry the load and then it let a mine sludge dam burst and that flooded the whole town during the night and many people died in their sleep. The mud were very high and the SADF reacted very fast and saved people and the government did help those people. I must say with floods, earth quakes and floods the SADF and the Government has reacted like they should, but we have never had something like this though.

Great pics les.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2006)

You got me les, but not lanc...and other than the first girl in the blue, you picked a load of complete sluts who I would never touch with a bargepole...


----------



## Tiger (Jun 18, 2006)

Lanc?





   Tell me his hair is photoshopped!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2006)

Nope  Hes gonna regret dying it that colour when hes older.

Ill give you a clue to lancs location - near me....


----------



## Tiger (Jun 18, 2006)

His he the one on the right laughing at Captain Carrot?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2006)

Nope


----------



## Erich (Jun 18, 2006)

hate to be critical Lanc but you look like a bunch of pasty pussies ......... wehre the frickin facial hair, oh wait your only 16

and what is with the goof-off hat, that looks like it's been run over by a truck ////

hey it's fathers day and I can act like a turd


----------



## Tiger (Jun 18, 2006)

Lanc with his two ventriloquist dummies?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2006)

Yeah thats him. He was forcing them to kiss so he could whack off over it.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 18, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> Yeah thats him. He was forcing them to kiss so he could whack off over it.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 18, 2006)

So Lanc had his hair in a ponytail then??? Thats why I didnt find him.... And it figures that I picked out the sluts of the group... Old habits die hard....

What about the teacher CC???


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 18, 2006)

And that moron in the white suit and fedora????


----------



## Erich (Jun 18, 2006)

Les, he probably thought it was prom night ............

Ooooooooooooops sorry dude


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2006)

I thought the white suit was excellent...Dont even know who the hell the teacher is, but shes blonde and I dont like blondes...Besides I have a girlfreind and I dont wanna bang anyone from our school...


----------



## Erich (Jun 18, 2006)

sorry to inconvenience you but my wife is blonde with green eyes and a nice rack too match, and no twip


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 18, 2006)

That photo remind's me of the Sgt. Pepper's Album...


----------



## Henk (Jun 18, 2006)

I do not like blonds as much as I like brunettes, but I have seen blonds that look so hot. I do not like the fake blonds, it looks really crap.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 18, 2006)

Wearing a suit like that designates u as either a pimp, which he obviosly isnt, or a self absorbed meatball....


----------



## Erich (Jun 18, 2006)

well as long as that guy doesn't know about these forums the safer the better .........


----------



## Tiger (Jun 18, 2006)

I think the guy in white thought he was turning up for the remake of smooth criminal.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 18, 2006)

HA!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 25, 2006)

that blond one works with the special children, we never speak to her..........

one of the chicks you picked is the one on the right les, you'd really reccomend her  i'd rather have the one on the left, as it is there's several i find more attractive, that picture simply does them little justice


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 25, 2006)

How come theyre not smiling. Do they have rotted teeth?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 25, 2006)

that is them smiling


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 25, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> that blond one works with the special children, we never speak to her..........
> 
> one of the chicks you picked is the one on the right les, you'd really reccomend her  i'd rather have the one on the left, as it is there's several i find more attractive, that picture simply does them little justice


so the blond one is your teacher


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 25, 2006)

damn that would've worked if i hadn't said we never speak to her


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 25, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> damn that would've worked if i hadn't said we never speak to her


a lot of special people are shy with their instructors


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 25, 2006)

LMAO pB..... 

Yea Lanc, ur right, that girl in the blue is not the proverbial cup o tea, and the girl with her is nicer.... Its hard to pic em out from the pic provided..


----------



## Pisis (Jun 26, 2006)

This be my pick... 
The girl on the very right in the 2nd pic looks most cute...
And the blonde momma will be screaming, hehe.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 26, 2006)

most guys would go after the first girl in the red (owing to CC being on the site i couldn't possibly comment), stay away from the girl in light blue you'd get an STD just talking to her, but yeah the girl far right's quite nice, she's not a slut either, but damn it she's tiny! she's the youngest in the year i think...........


----------



## Pisis (Jun 26, 2006)

I posted the trio pic... err... you know what I'd do...  
And the MILF?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 26, 2006)

you'd have to gag her first, she's got an incredibly annoying voice  your choices were generally better than les' but i think you guys're still missing the major action


----------



## Pisis (Jun 26, 2006)

> you'd have to gag her first


that won¨t be a problem...



> you guys're still missing the major action


which is?


----------



## Tiger (Jun 26, 2006)

Here's my shot at the foxyist ladies! I agree with Pisis on the MILF.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 26, 2006)

Yeah dude but the pic is very blurred and small and I've seen better faces then she has but we're talking just about a pick from that photo...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 26, 2006)

Hehe, if she's see what we¨re talking about, CC and Lanc would have some problems... She looks like a big boss...


----------



## Tiger (Jun 26, 2006)

She reminds me of Judy Finnagan, she's a women who hosts a show on channel 4 with her husband. She fell out of her top at an award ceremony!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 26, 2006)

I don't see them pics....


----------



## Tiger (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## Pisis (Jun 26, 2006)

Too bit old...


----------



## Tiger (Jun 26, 2006)

Pisis said:


> Too bit old...



She has a nice rack none the less


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 26, 2006)

A wise old saying why old woman make better lovers....

"They dont yell, they dont swell, and theyre as greatfull as all 'ell"


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 26, 2006)

not bad choices at all Tiger


----------



## Pisis (Jun 26, 2006)

Rack? I guess I'm knowing what's that but...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 26, 2006)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=rack&page=1

the girl far bottom right's renowned for her's


----------



## Pisis (Jun 26, 2006)

I thought that.


----------

